# How to Post Qview to SMF.



## beer-b-q

*Adding Images To The New **SMF **Format...*

Adding images to your post has never been easier.  If you follow these instructions you can add images directly from your computer or from image hosts  like Photobucket...

Prepare your post as usual and insert the images as outlined below.

*Open The Reply Box and Type Your Post.*






*To Insert Images Follow These Instructions...*

*First*




*Next If Uploading From A Site Like Photobucket...*






*To Upload Directly From Your Computer...*






If you have followed these instructions you should now have your images in your posts.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me and I will try to help you.


----------



## bbq engineer

Really nice step by step tutorial. I know that took some time to put together. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 for helping out the rookies!


----------



## bassman

Great tutorial!  Thanks for posting it.  I've found photobucket to be one of the best hosting sites there is.


----------



## ronp

Thanks for helping.


----------



## randocammando

Thats how you resize cool man thanks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Great Tutorial, Paul!

I've been wanting to switch from postimage.org/imageshack because the upload speeds are SO SLOW for the past several months. The site has had reliability issues as well (server/gateway errors). And, alot of members here made mention about the thumbnail pics loading rather slow, so this thread got my wheels turnin', and after a PM with RonP, he set me straight on the account memory usage details.

RonP suggested I go to photobucket awhile back and I started an account about 10 days ago so I could start playing around with and see what I can do.

I got a pic resized to 120 x 90 from one of my signature dishes and figured out how to get it to load, so, now I have an Avitar...COOL!!!

Nice work, Paul! Most sincere thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





from me too.

I'll be going with photo bucket now...I'll probably post up some q-view later tonight just for giggles to see how nicely it works out.

Eric


----------



## gnubee

This should be a sticky as the old tutorial has had lots of information deleted from it.


----------



## pineywoods

Paul thanks for your hard work on this it has now been made a sticky


----------



## mballi3011

Thanks paul and jerry for making this useful a sticky. This will make it really easy for newbies to post pictures for sure.


----------



## bmudd14474

Just so that everyone knows there was another sticky about this but the pictures had been deleted from that former members photobucket so Paul was asked to do this for us.

Thanks Paul


----------



## beer-b-q

Glad to have been able to help...


----------



## gnubee

Piney, Good thinking thanks.

I also think Beer B Que's other tutorial is also deserving of being a sticky. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82008


----------



## beer-b-q

BUMP!!!

For the Newbies among us...


----------



## acemakr

I happen to be partial to Google's Picassa - you think I'll be OK if I  stick to resizing images to 640 x 480? If I can avoid learning another app, I will. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sqwib

What about webshots, how can I post images from there?


----------



## falconrod

Thanks Paul, another Great Thread to help us Newbies to get involved...


----------



## beer-b-q

I believe you have to have a Webshots account to view the images, not sure but I believe only members can access it.

Picassa requires you sign in with a google account so it is not forum friendly in that regard as not everyone has or wants a Google account...

Photobucket is set up for ease of use in forums some of the others are not, you have to be sure that you are set up to allow public viewing of you images...

Photobucket has all the links for you and all you do is cut and paste... 


.


----------



## ugaboz

thanks for the help and is there another place to get photos


----------



## ugaboz

cant get it to work


----------



## beer-b-q

BUMP!!!

For the Newbies among us...


----------



## missouri hog wild

use photo bucket much easier
flikr and thee rest are a lil more complex


----------



## jaxgatorz

Just curious, is there a reason the original post was deleted?

duh, nevermind, just saw the date.. damn rum and cokes.


----------



## beer-b-q

Because it doesn't work with the new forum... I am working on a new one to replace it... If I figure it out myself...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is enough new learning without old info causing more confusion for members learning the new system...


----------



## beer-b-q

*Adding Images To The New** SMF** Format...*

Adding images to your post has never been easier.  If you follow these instructions you can add images directly from your computer or from image hosts  like Photobucket...

Prepare your post as usual and insert the images as outlined below.

*Open The Reply Box and Type Your Post.*






*To Insert Images Follow These Instructions...*

*First*




*Next If Uploading From A Site Like Photobucket...*






*To Upload Directly From Your Computer...*






If you have followed these instructions you should now have your images in your posts.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me and I will try to help you.


----------



## rhankinsjr

Your post's images won't load, clicked on the link instead, all I got was this:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[h1]There Seems to be a Problem[/h1]
We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!

Message: Page not found: Argument 'id' was not passed to the query string.


----------



## rhankinsjr

fixed... ignore.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Great job Paul !! I did notice that my reply box looks different than yours though... I'm not having any picture problems, just wanted u to know about it..Incase others have the 1 like mine and get confused...Happy smokes


----------



## jaxgatorz

BTW   here is a pic of my reply box... The insert image button is on the bottom left of the second row..Again, just showing it for reference incase im not the only 1 ..Thx again for the tutorial.. It should help alot of people out .


----------



## beer-b-q

It looks like it has wrapped around like text would when you run out of line.  I wonder if mine being 24" has anything to do with it.  What size are you running?  Also what resolution?


----------



## jaxgatorz

1024x768 and it's a  17 monitor... In the picture i zoomed in so u could see it.. There is a bunch of screen left to the right of the picture.. Another 6 inches or so....


----------



## beer-b-q

You might try setting the resolution higher just to test it if you can.  that would tell you if it is wrapping or a different box which I doubt that it is.

I have my resolution set at 1440 X 900 which is the lowest setting I can use on my system.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Hey Paul. Setting my res to it's highest  1280 x 1084  fixed the box ...But because im old and can't see, i'm gonna have to put it back so i can see the text.......Thx for the info though.. At least now i know why mine looked different than yours.....Take care..


----------



## beer-b-q

I couldn't envision them using different screens for different users... Glad I was able to help.


----------



## sunshine

I am trying to figure out how to load picture by your instructions however I some of your typing but I think where you have pictures there is an x.  Can you help?  Thanks


----------



## beer-b-q

If you are referring to images in this post not showing up that would be caused by your browser settings.

If you are referring to images you try to post, what exactly are you doing? 

What code are you using, from photobucket or are the images on your computer?


----------



## tom37

Beer-B-Q,

do you have any idea what setting may be causing me to not see the pic?

I could have sworn that I have read this post before and I could see the pics. I just blamed it on the site change over, or that you had a broken link.

Thanks


----------



## beer-b-q

What browser are you using Tom?

If it is Firefox try looking at the site with IE and see if that works then let me know.


----------



## tom37

Actually I use Maxthon2 at this point in time but I just pulled it up in IE8 and it still shows the X where the pic should be.


----------



## sunshine

I was referring to images on this post, but they ended up loading, I just did not wait long enough.  I am just trying to figure out how to upload pictures.  I'll give you instructions a shot. Thanks


----------



## tom37

Well isn't that just freaking great!!!!   I ask a question and someone tries to answer and look at this..... now the pics are showing up.


----------



## gearjammer

Just trying it, to see if mine works. 













image.jpg



__ gearjammer
__ Apr 15, 2015


----------



## gearjammer

Dang, I did it, that's easy. 

          Thank you Sir,  Ed


----------



## smokeymose

IMG_0565.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 7, 2015





  Just seeing if this works. Patience please.


----------



## smokeymose

And the old dog learns another trick. Thanks, folks!


----------



## smokinshixa

New to forum...This looks very helpful posting a reply so I can find when I need...Thanks


----------



## smokeymose

Welcome aboard, SmokinShixa!


----------

